# Problems with ABD Racingwerks



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

I bought an item from these guys in May 2013. Initially their email replies were very prompt when asking about details of the item and shipping etc. So I felt confident enough to order. I knew the items were made to order so the item would be a few weeks until I got it (also due to shipping from the USA to the UK). 

However, it's now 3 months on and still no item  I've sent several polite emails asking for an update on when it might be shipped, but no one ever replies to my emails. 

So now I'm $224 out of pocket and wondering if I'm ever going to get my item????? 


 


Any one else had trouble?

Thanks


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

I have sent Adrian and Chris the link to this page.

I am sure someone will be contacting you soon regarding this.


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Still no word


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

I have sent Adrian a text message again and he says he sent you an email.

Check your spam filter, it may have been intercepted as spam.

Their email address is [email protected]


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you. Nothing in my emails or in my junk mail, so I've Adrian an email


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

I sent the email, Adrian replied pretty quickly asking for order number etc. once I told him what it was about he's gone all silent again


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Still nothing


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Well I thought I was getting somewhere. I had an email off Adrian on 24th September saying that he'd picked up the gauge pod and would be shipping it the next day, when he would also give me the tracking number. 

6 weeks later and I have neither my item or the tracking number


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

dude, i am down the street from them. if you can find out if your parts are sitting in their shop i would be happy to pick them up and get them shipped to you.


----------



## Arctic-Rodz (Oct 27, 2013)

Well that sucks... hope your issue is resolved soon.

It's a custom made item or made to order? What did you order if you don't mind me asking? Wonder how long it takes to make and what it takes to ship over seas? Can't be a 2 week thing I'm sure but your going on several months now?


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

carsluTT said:


> dude, i am down the street from them. if you can find out if your parts are sitting in their shop i would be happy to pick them up and get them shipped to you.


Thank you - still no word from them, so send you a PM if your offer still stands? 



Arctic-Rodz said:


> Well that sucks... hope your issue is resolved soon.
> 
> It's a custom made item or made to order? What did you order if you don't mind me asking? Wonder how long it takes to make and what it takes to ship over seas? Can't be a 2 week thing I'm sure but your going on several months now?


It was a Beetle gauge pod - they just had to order it from somewhere else who had to make it. 

This has been going on since last May 2013. It's now 8 months. I was told the item had been picked up in September and would be shipped the next day and a tracking number would be sent to me. I've emailed asking for the tracking number several times since but again, no replies.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

I would say that it's about time to give up on this and try to get your money back lol


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

I've asked for a refund, but they haven't


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Robbie Rocket said:


> I've asked for a refund, but they haven't


Who did you pay through? Paypal, credit card, etc


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Via paypal. They say it's been too long to claim though.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

i will swing by Monday the 20th and see what is going on.


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

carsluTT said:


> i will swing by Monday the 20th and see what is going on.


Thank you, you are very kind


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Robbie Rocket said:


> Via paypal. They say it's been too long to claim though.


I'm sure that they still might be able to help if you explain the situation to them.


----------



## AwdOwns (Mar 29, 2009)

In my opinion they owe you somewhat of a refund/reimbursement for wasting your time as well as the original part you ordered. What a bunch of bs you've had to deal with.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

i was there at 5:15pm today. door says 8-6 Monday thru Friday. 

open sign was off

front door was unlocked

music was playing but no one was around

i walked into the front of the showroom but with the lights off it was a bit odd so i didn't venture much in. 

tried calling them and the phone just rang.

was one black jeep in the parking lot 

i called 2x

the door buzzed when i opened it and i yelled "hello, is any one here" a few times into the showroom.

either they were stuffed into trash bags or maybe left in such an hurry they didn't lock the front door.

i was looking forward to getting some info about this transaction and getting to see the sliver rabbit pickup in the showroom. 

neither happened


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

That's very strange???? I wonder where they all were? That's not a very good way to run a business if no one is around when people walk in!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

i will go by again next week. i hope they are still in business.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

Glad to see things happening :thumbup:


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

carsluTT said:


> i will go by again next week. i hope they are still in business.


Thank you, I really appreciate it. 


I hope they're still in business too - although if they treat all their customers the way they've treated me, I wouldn't be surprised if they weren't


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Sent another email asking for either my item to be posted or a refund. Again, no reply  Does anyone know if this company are still in business?


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Just posted on their FB page asking for the item or a refund. I wonder how long before they delete it? :banghead:


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

I am sure they are still business.

But seeing as I no longer live in Ca, I can't play intermediary anymore.

Sorry. I wish I could be of more assistance.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

i have gone by 2x and each time there was no one around during normal business hrs. ill give it a 3rd try once my life slows down if you don't get a hold of them via your facebook attempt.

:banghead:


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

fixmy59bug said:


> I am sure they are still business.
> 
> But seeing as I no longer live in Ca, I can't play intermediary anymore.
> 
> Sorry. I wish I could be of more assistance.


No worries  they do appear to still be in business as they have updated their FB page twice since I posted on it (and sent them a message on there), but have ignored my post. 



carsluTT said:


> i have gone by 2x and each time there was no one around during normal business hrs. ill give it a 3rd try once my life slows down if you don't get a hold of them via your facebook attempt.
> 
> :banghead:


Thanks for trying - it's really appreciated


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Still no reply to my FB post or my negative review, but it appears I'm not the only one who has paid for an item and hasn't had it sent. 


So I've emailed them on all 3 email addresses on their website and posted on the FB page again. Maybe if I annoy them enough they'll give me a refund??


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

And this is still going on!!!! 

I finally got some replies off Adrian to say they were changing the fibreglass moulding company and it would be with me soon. Woo hoo I thought!! It's finally going to get here! 

Bot no  all went quiet again. 

I emailed yet again on 29th July to ask about its whereabouts. Adrian said he was glad I had emailed as they had lost all details in an invoicing/cloud related changeover, but the gauge pod had been with him for quite a while (he attached a picture of it) and said if I gave him my address again it would be in the post that day! Yay!!!! 

Or perhaps not so yay..... 3 weeks on, still no gauge pod and despite 2 emails asking for a tracking number, none have been replied to. 

Now, where was that brick wall? I think I might go and bang my head on it.... Perhaps it will be more helpful....


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

wow, i was thinking about this the other day and figured it had finally worked out for you. let me dig around and see if i can find the paperwork i had printed from my previous visit to their shop. maybe now that you have spoken to someone about this they will make with the goods. :banghead: i need to refill on beer and my favorite brewery is across the street from ABD so ill be over there again soon.


----------



## VMPhil (Nov 16, 2007)

carsluTT said:


> wow, i was thinking about this the other day and figured it had finally worked out for you. let me dig around and see if i can find the paperwork i had printed from my previous visit to their shop. maybe now that you have spoken to someone about this they will make with the goods. :banghead: i need to refill on beer and my favorite brewery is across the street from ABD so ill be over there again soon.



see if I walked into an establishment more than a couple of times and no one was around during business hours and the door was open, that little devil on my shoulder would have been screaming at me to take everything in the show room and maybe then someone would learn to stick around the shop. but thats just the devil on my shoulder. I would never condone such behavior. :laugh:


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm not sure how these people sleep at night. Perhaps $224 isn't much to them, but it's a lot of money to me. It was also paid for by inheritance from my Grandad when he passed away - I thought I'd spend it on stuff for the car as he was always interested in my Beetle and loved seeing what new things I'd done to it.


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Unsurprisingly, there's been no response to my post on their FB page. 

Looking at their reviews it seems like there are a lot of unhappy customers who have had the same problem as I have - except theirs haven't been for quite as long!


----------



## NolaMKVI (Jul 28, 2014)

take whatever legal action you can and see if that lights a fire under their asses..

GL


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

3 weeks on and still no reply to my emails or my posts on their FB page  


Time to start looking into legal action I think. 


If anyone from ABD Racingwerks is reading this - please just refund my $224 - [email protected] 

I've lost all hope of actually getting the product, so a refund is my best way forward as I've ordered from another company now. I think I've waited long enough. 

Thank you.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

WOW, what a shame for a shop of the once envied name of ABD to fall so far :banghead:

i really hope this could be resolved with smiles but now its looking that ABD didnt just drop the ball they never put air in the ball to begin with........:facepalm:


looking forward to you getting your funds back somehow


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Yep, it's a shame. 

It's now been a week since I originally asked for a refund via paypal - still nothing in my account..... 


3000 views on on this thread - it would be sensible for ABD to fix this before they get many more views and tarnish their reputation further....


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Seriously?!?! Your first post about this was over a year ago.....dude, hate to say it, you are not getting your money back unfortunately.


----------



## Projekt24 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Never do business with abd*

@Robbie, I am in the same boat man!
:banghead: I have had the same issues with ABD and have been trying to work with Adrian as well! I don't care anymore about being nice or excluding names/details...
Here is my story (ill try to make it short):

Sept '13 = I order a CAI + big bore intake pipes for my 24v GLI ~$430
Nov '13 = my jetta gets totaled.  
Nov '13 = I called ABD and talked to Adrian about how my jetta was totaled and I couldn't use them anymore. He said they normally have a 30 day return policy, but since this was a special case and i couldn't use them at all, he would give me in-store credit. I sent them back for in store credit.
Dec '13 = I bought a 2013 Golf R. 
Dec '13 - Feb '14 = I am sitting on the in-store credit, due to planning out my parts list.
Feb '14 = I now have some plans on what I would like to buy and contact ABD. took a couple calls but I get in touch with Adrian.
June '14 = After going back and forth for a couple months after he tries to source some Euro VW parts, I finally get a small list of aftermarket companies that they work with. Great, Autotech is on the list, I want their HPFP upgrade ($399). I talk to him about a final price and he said with my credit that I am covered, so he will order it and send priority mail.
July '14 = Still no HPFP. Apparently my order is stuck in accounting and Adrian doesn't know why. He's gonna talk to them and get it figured out.
July '14 = Apparently Adrian's manager won't allow the HPFP order, since my pipes were returned after the 30 day return policy. Adrian proceeds to call me on 'his personal cell' during lunch to tell me that his manager has been a problem and the company is looking to fire him shortly and everything will be fine after that, so just wait a couple weeks.
Aug '14 = Still no HPFP. Adrian says that the manager was fired and everything should be clear to order it now.
Aug - Sept '14 = Still no HPFP. I left multiple messages with, I think cuz they sound different, a couple different people to have Adrian call me back.
Sept 11, '14 = Talked to Chris Walling and told him how long this has taken and that *Adrian has never once called me back!*. I need something to happen. Order my part or refund. Chris says that I have to work with Adrian on this and there is nobody higher than him in at this time. He also says they don't have voicemail so I couldn't leave a message on his boss' phone, if there is one?. I ask if he can take a message for his boss. I give him my name and details of my great dissatisfaction.
Today = Have called multiple times in the past week and can't get a hold of anyone.

This has been the worst experience that I have ever dealt with from any company. I probably called like 100 times through the whole process and nobody has ever given me a call back, especially Adrian who should be working with me. The only thing I have left to do is take legal action I guess, which I really don't want to do, but over almost $500, I think it would be worth it...

*If anyone can help Robbie and myself that would be greatly appreciated! I will go on their FB page next. Does anyone have any other contact info besides the info on their site?*

@carsluTT, did you ever go back a 3rd time?


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, you're having an even worse time than me 

I'm finally getting somewhere with them. I've been promised not only a refund but my part as well! I'm not going to hold my breath though as I've been promised my item is in the post 3 times before now and it's never arrived 

Details here: http://www.volkszone.com/VZi/showthread.php?t=1154746


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

Projekt24 said:


> @Robbie, I am in the same boat man!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


You have a recourse that our British friend doesn't... small claims court. You have a strong case, and they would have to show up or lose automatically.


----------



## Projekt24 (Dec 2, 2012)

I purchased the original intake piping with a debit card, so I have filed a claim with my bank already. To my surprise they already credited my account at the start of the investigation,

I have definitely thought about small claims court, but I have heard even if they are found guilty and 'owe me' there is no action by the court to actually collect and there is no consequence for not responding... For criminal matters things are different, but my since it's only a civil issue, the court does not 'work for me' to actually collect on the judgement. If my bank claim fails I will proceed with small claims court and see what happens...


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Fingers crossed for your bank claim - it sounds positive already. 


I'm still waiting for my promised refund. Adrian said it could take up to 10-14 working days, so I suppose that's up to the 14th October if he said that on the 24th September. I can't see why it's not instant considering it's via PayPal.


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Robbie Rocket said:


> Wow, you're having an even worse time than me
> 
> I'm finally getting somewhere with them. I've been promised not only a refund but my part as well! I'm not going to hold my breath though as I've been promised my item is in the post 3 times before now and it's never arrived
> 
> Details here: http://www.volkszone.com/VZi/showthread.php?t=1154746




Well so far we're 12 days into waiting for the promised refund. Adrian said it could take 10-14 days so there's 2 days left... not holding m breath....


----------



## venom600 (Sep 9, 2002)

Robbie Rocket said:


> Well so far we're 12 days into waiting for the promised refund. Adrian said it could take 10-14 days so there's 2 days left... not holding m breath....


Let me ask you this... When you contacted paypal and were told you had passed their statute of limitations, did you pursue it any higher? You may want to try again with them, and take it up their chain of command as far as you can go.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

vwbrvr6 said:


> Seriously?!?! Your first post about this was over a year ago.....dude, hate to say it, you are not getting your money back unfortunately.


.


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

venom600 said:


> Let me ask you this... When you contacted paypal and were told you had passed their statute of limitations, did you pursue it any higher? You may want to try again with them, and take it up their chain of command as far as you can go.


That will be my next step. 


Today I've sent a complaint into the Better Business Bureau.


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Finally some positive news. 

I was contacted by Karlton who owns 25% of ABD and he has refunded me himself from his own pocket after finding out what was going on. He's going to beat the money out of Adrian.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

wow, i hope to read soon that you actually got the money and not just a bunch of talk.

good luck


----------



## Robbie Rocket (Jul 30, 2010)

Karlton refunded me within minutes of finding out what had gone on - good chap. I hope for his sake that Adrian hasn't damaged this company beyond repair as he seems very genuine.


----------

